# Light switches



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hello All, working as an Electrician for a while and have been putting in one way, two way and three way light switches. was wondering if anyone know how many light switches can one put in to operat one light or control one light. *
*would be glad to here your views:thumbsup:*


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Gavin Adams said:


> *Hello All, working as an Electrician for a while and have been putting in one way, two way and three way light switches. was wondering if anyone know how many light switches can one put in to operat one light or control one light. *
> *would be glad to here your views:thumbsup:*


1) What is a "two way switch"
2) The answer to your question is n+1... there is no limit... just add another 4 way in the line.

~Matt


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

*a one way switch i mean a single switch . *

*so you saying that you can keep adding as many switches as you like. am i right in saying no matter how many you add you still must finish with a two way. im just trying some new things and just having a look at what my options are.*


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

You have a 3-way at the beginning, then as many 4-ways as you wish in between, then you must end with another 3-way.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

There is no such thing as a two way switch. You have single pole switches, three way switches, and four way switches. You can only use one single gang. You can only use 2 three way switches. If you want to add to this, you must add 4 way switches and you can add as many of those as you want.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kletis said:


> There is no such thing as a two way switch. You have single pole switches, three way switches, and four way switches. You can only use one single gang. You can only use 2 three way switches. If you want to add to this, you must add 4 way switches and you can add as many of those as you want.


Sorry about this but you are wrong [in the UK anyway]

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CM2752.html :thumbsup:

Our terminology differs from yours

we have 1 way, 2 way and intermediate switches. These correspond to your single pole, 3 way and 4 way....same job, different names.

End result is the same though...2 way [US 3 way] at each end and as many intermediates [US 4 ways] in between as you can shake a pooey stick at:jester:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Sorry about this but you are wrong [in the UK anyway]
> 
> http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CM2752.html :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't even realize that he was not from the US. It sounded like someone who did not know what they were talking about because of the "strange" terminology. I need to read a little closer next time!!

Thank you, I learned something today!!


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Kletis said:


> Sorry, I didn't even realize that he was not from the US. It sounded like someone who did not know what they were talking about because of the "strange" terminology. I need to read a little closer next time!!
> 
> Thank you, I learned something today!!


I'm guessing he is UK as he says he is from Gloucester [ a suburb of Wales:icon_wink:]...but he omits his country. Don't you just hate it when that happens:jester:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wooooo Hoooo TRIMI an arcitrave switch,thats sleek 


" Gloucester " a suburb of Wales ? your geography is a little out there TRIMI i always thought Gloucester was so far south it was FRANCE ?

Chris


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

chrisb271 said:


> Wooooo Hoooo TRIMI an arcitrave switch,thats sleek It was all I could find at short notice
> 
> 
> " Gloucester " a suburb of Wales ? your geography is a little out there TRIMI i always thought Gloucester was so far south it was FRANCE ?
> ...


I remember doing missionary work on the south coast and it was on the left as we went on the M5:no:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> I remember doing missionary work on the south coast and it was on the left as we went on the M5:no:


 

So you reversed all the way down the M5 :notworthy:

Good job we don't have to use Bs7671 to find it as it would no doubt be an ERROR ............Thats not the word ...let me get the papers.......................................ahhh yes the CORRIGENDUM 

Did you get your CORRIGENDUM from the IET ?

So i stumped up 65 simolias for a copy of the regs that has *FOUR*
pages of ERRORS !!!!!!!!!!!!! or corrigendum as they now call it.

Testiculation is a better word 


Chris


----------



## Electryk (Sep 14, 2008)

*Switch Question continued*

11 floors
1 staircase bottom to top
Lamp on every other landing
1 Switch

All lights can be switched on or off from any floor 


Tell me how 

Its an old one but they are the best. LOL


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

The joys of the intermediate switch and you only need a pair in and a pair out :notworthy:
The more you delve into this electrickery the harder it is to escape the black art of switching !!!!
The wonders of modern technology :icon_wink:


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Columbus time lag switches (pneumatic) controlling multiple lighting contactors or impuse relays. time lag switch on each floor to overide preset times when the lights arent on.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Electryk said:


> 11 floors
> 1 staircase bottom to top
> Lamp on every other landing
> 1 Switch
> ...


 
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Images/Products/size_3/AAPC51.JPG :notworthy:

plus a very long string:jester:

Not heard that one for years, made my day!


----------

